
The stupid reason Elon Musk wants to nuke Mars - Alupis
https://thenextweb.com/distract/2019/08/16/heres-the-stupid-reason-elon-musk-wants-to-nuke-mars/
======
bradknowles
Because saying it keeps his name in the news?

Using the same logic as the Shit-Poster-In-Chief?

